
Why FedEx Should Be Scared of Amazon - lumens
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-fedex-ups-should-scared-amazon-matthew-hertz
======
phren0logy
My million-dollar idea: FedEx and UPS should offer their own version of Amazon
Prime that works from any web site. That would really level the playing field
for other online stores.

